
When did the `0x` convention for hexadecimal literals originate? - theawesomekhan
https://retrocomputing.stackexchange.com/questions/15897/where-and-when-did-the-0x-convention-for-hexadecimal-literals-originate
======
gjvc
better than the trailing "h" convention common in the PC era of the early
1990s

